# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Common plants

## gchoo

Again..Just posting...



Mayaca Sellowiana

----------


## hwchoy

gerald, you macam open plant farm!  :Shocked:

----------


## gchoo

Eriocaulaceae sp



Anubias barteri var barteri 'Varigated'



Anubias barteri var barteri 'Coffeefolia'

----------


## gchoo

E. Cordifolius ssp fluitans from Tropica




E. Aflame from Aquaflora



E.Green Ozelot

----------


## loupgarou

where is aquaflora located?

----------


## Simon

if Gerald took it locally, then should be this

*Aquaflora (Singapore) Pte Ltd. Plot 11 and 12 Joan Road,Singapore 1129. Phone 62522861, FAX 62520956*

----------


## juggler

Gerald: You have your Echinodorus growing emersed? Nice. Easy to do so? Any special requirements?

BTW - according to Tropica, _Mayaca sellowiana_ is actually _Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan''_ from Taiwan.
See http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=032B

----------


## gchoo

Aquaflora as in Aquaflora Aquarium B. V.

Juggler: Echinodorus are in my humble opinon, one of the easiest plants to grow emmersed... Growing emmersed is easy... getting it to flower is the difficult part especially for the tissue cultured ones...

----------


## lorba

The Aflame look like E Rose, just a little redder.  :Smile: 

Agree with gerald. My ozelot has 6-7 bloom stalks now with around 20+ plantlets. The rose has 3 big bloomstalk with around 10 plantlets 10. Others like oriental, marble queen and quite productive as well.

----------


## gchoo

Aflame is different from Rose in terms of the leaf shape, color of the leaves and possibly leaf stalk color...

About Mayaca sellowiana, I dunno if I had Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' before so cannot tell if its the same anot... This plant given to me by some good friends up north and can grow faily big in terms of plant diameter size (about 3 cm)

----------


## gchoo

Ultricularia breviscapa
Distribution: Central America

----------


## gchoo

Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia...  :Laughing:

----------


## gchoo

Ludwigia sp "pantanal"

----------


## gchoo

Red special  :Smug:

----------


## gchoo

Barthii

----------


## gchoo

Elephant

----------


## gchoo

Small Bear

----------


## gchoo

Gabrelli

----------


## gchoo

Rubin broad

----------


## gchoo

Rubin narrow

----------


## gchoo

Fissidens sp emmersed...

----------


## lorba

gerald, u got more info of this plant, like family etc? Bought it from ah pek?

----------


## gchoo

Made a mistake... should be fissidens sp instead of homalia sp... Hence it should be part of the Fissidentaceae family... 

No, didnt get it from Ah Pek...someone overseas passed it to me some months ago...

----------


## MdmBudak

[quote:83da5c3e7c="lorba"]gerald, u got more info of this plant, like family etc? Bought it from ah pek?[/quote:83da5c3e7c]

Saw a huge pail of it at ah pek last week.

Is it supposed to be planted in the gravel or tied to something?

----------


## gchoo

[quote:13648859af="MdmBudak"][quote:13648859af="lorba"]gerald, u got more info of this plant, like family etc? Bought it from ah pek?[/quote:13648859af]

Saw a huge pail of it at ah pek last week.

Is it supposed to be planted in the gravel or tied to something?[/quote:13648859af]

Oooo  :Shocked:  My initial assessment is that its a slow growing plant... Slower than the normal x-moss... 

I think you may have to tie it on something since it seems to be rootless... Whatever is buried under the sand will rot and it will eventually float up...

----------


## gchoo

Just came back from AhPek, yes... also noticed that he has similar looking emmersed species growing everywhere...  :Grin:

----------


## kadios

Hi gchoo!

Your Fissiden sp looks like the ones I plucked from the grass patch under my block of flats. Teo has it inside one of his tank as well. When I asked them what plant was that, they answered me it was a land weed. I understand there is another Fissidens sp termed "feng wei" moss (phoenix). I heard from Gan that subzero has it in his tank. These are 2 different species, right?

Cheers!

----------


## gchoo

[quote:f5c045acee="kadios"]Hi gchoo!

Your Fissiden sp looks like the ones I plucked from the grass patch under my block of flats. Teo has it inside one of his tank as well. When I asked them what plant was that, they answered me it was a land weed. I understand there is another Fissidens sp termed "feng wei" moss (phoenix). I heard from Gan that subzero has it in his tank. These are 2 different species, right?

Cheers![/quote:f5c045acee]

Phoenix moss as what the Taiwanese folks call it is supposedly known as fissidens nobilis. I dunno what subzero has so cannot comment...

----------


## kadios

Thanks for the enlightenment gchoo!

----------

